# Homemade Woodworking Lathe chuck Sketchup



## WoodCrafts67 (Jun 1, 2016)

This is a sketchup That I am currently working on, It's for my homemade lathe I built a few years back.
I am still using the lathe most days and it's still going strong.. I have designed the chuck this way because currently I only have a normal drill press chuck on it that I welded to the shaft. I have almost done the design and I will be making it soon after my two current projects are done..


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Very cool!!
Nice work!
Jim


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

So each jaw adjusts independently? I wouldn't want to work that way but I admire that you make your own tools.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Cool! Awesome use of Sketchup!


----------



## WoodCrafts67 (Jun 1, 2016)

Thank you Jim
It took a while in Sketchup as I'm still a bit of a newbie at it


----------



## WoodCrafts67 (Jun 1, 2016)

> So each jaw adjusts independently? I wouldn t want to work that way but I admire that you make your own tools.
> 
> - Rick M.


Thank you Rick it's not my first choice either lol but it's the only one I can come up at the moment lol But I am working on other designs


----------



## WoodCrafts67 (Jun 1, 2016)

> Cool! Awesome use of Sketchup!
> 
> - lew


Thank you lew it was very time consuming lol but I got there in the end


----------

